# Fun With Trump



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

Various humorous videos with Donald Trump.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

*Trump buys kids*


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

*
2015*

*2013*


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 23, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Various humorous videos with Donald Trump.




Very interesting to see soooooooooooo many cameos by Trump, because we all know Trump is the biggest 'attention whore' known to planet Earth. Attention whores really don't make for good politicos; jus' sayin'.

 I  do find the last clip in the video particularly interesting as it is demonstrates  Trump & Kathy Griffin in the same scene.

Griffin is quite well noted for her depiction of holding a likeness of Trump's bloody, severed head.

Thanks for the laugh; reality TV has never been better!!!


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 23, 2019)

Trump = The SEXUAL PREDATOR


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Trump = The SEXUAL PREDATOR



This is supposed to be a fun thread you little POS. Why do little bitch-tards like you have to fuck shit up.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> I am playing the game



There is no game. This is a fun controversy free thread.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

*Donald Trump on Late Night, 1986-87*


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 23, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Various humorous videos with Donald Trump.


So where is the video of him being hanged? Now that will be a fun thing to see and great for the nation.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

*
Conan O'Brien 'Donald Trump 12/14/05*


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

*The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon*
Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump talks to Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 24, 2019)

*Donald Trump's Most Savage Moments (Highlights/Compilation) NEW 2019!*

**


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

Funny: Donald Trump Gets Put to Work


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 25, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Trump = The SEXUAL PREDATOR
> ...


Trolls gonna Troll.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 14, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> This is supposed to be a fun thread you little POS. Why do little bitch-tards like you have to fuck shit up.



Just IGNORE the trolls.  They never have anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jan 31, 2020)




----------

